

This Apple Ad Is Nuts: How Our Devices Turn Us Away From Reality - exterm
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1673020/in-20-years-we-re-all-going-to-realize-this-apple-ad-is-nuts

======
tater
The behavior is nuts, not the ad. The ad is perfectly in tune with the
unfortunate reality. Today people engage more with gadgets and are obsessed
with capturing everything on camera.

While Apple and other manufacturers are the cause of the former, it's all the
startups feeding on people's narcissistic tendencies thats caused the later,
and in my opinion, the worst part.

We're not going to look back at this in the future and shake our heads at the
absurdity of the ad, but the absurdity of the culture.

------
kiskis
true. kissing in the rain and then check your mobile if you picture u taken is
ok for facebook, well that's depressing.

